# Rechner startet erst beim zweiten Mal



## sisela (12. November 2004)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand sagen, warum ein Rechner erst immer beim zweiten Mal startet. Man schaltet ihn ein, er durchläüft die Boot Sequenz und dann "no operating system found". Also einmal AUS einmal AN und siehe da alles normal. (Reset reicht nicht) Und diese Prozedur muss ich jedes Mal machen, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Festplatte echt solange braucht bis sie bereit ist.
Intel P4 2,4GHz, 800Mb, (Festplattenhersteller weiss ich nicht) Treiberbezeichnung ST340014A Standard Treiber, BS Win2000 SP4

Hat jemand ähnliches Problem schonmal gelöst? Man kann damit leben aber ich will nicht damit leben! 

mfg


----------



## spirit (12. November 2004)

Hallo

Bei dem mir bekannten Fall war schlichtweg die Platte defekt. 
Gehe mal in Bios und lasse deine Platte mehrfach erkennen.
Lausche mal ob die Platte beim einschalten gut hörbar klackert.


----------



## Sinac (12. November 2004)

Könnte am Netzteil liegen, läuft die Platte an?


----------



## sisela (12. November 2004)

Hi,
leider kann ich es jetzt nicht ausprobieren, da dieser Fehler immer erst morgens auftritt. Sprich nachdem der Rechner länger aus war. Wenn ich ihn jetzt ausschalte, dann fährt er auch wieder normal hoch.
Wenn das Problem auftritt, ist die Festplatte nicht zu hören, also läuft sie auch nicht an und somit kann auch kein OS erkannt werden.

@Sinac: Warum denkst du ist es das Netzteil, vielleicht zu wenig Spannung am Anfang? Wenn dann das Netzteil das zweite Mal angemacht wird ist vielleicht irgendein Kondensator schon ein bisschen mehr aufgeladen. Wäre jedenfalls eine Idee.

@spirit: Was war denn auf deinem Board kaputt?

mfg


----------



## Sinac (12. November 2004)

Ja, das kommt öfters mal vor, besonders wenn das Netzteil nicht so ganz das stärkste ist.
Z.B. mein PC in der Schule: Seit eine WLAn Karte drin ist macht er beim ersten mal starten garnichts, nur schwarzes Bild. Einmal aus und wieder ein dann fährt es sofort problemlos hoch und läuft bis zum nächsten Morgen.
Hatte ich auch schon öfters bei Kundengeräten.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------

